# It's a Boy!



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

It's been a few days since I've been able to get on here.  I am having a little withdrawl!  Joe brought home a stray kitten he found on the side of the road while driving.  This little guy just went to the vet yesterday.  He is 3-4 months old and weighs 2.45 lbs.  I will have him fattened up in no time! LOL  He is a total people person.  We fixed him up, gave him a bath and food and he was so happy!  I cannot believe anyone could leave this poor, defenseless kitten on a country road to care for himself.  Leo was a pitiful sight.  But no ear mites or fleas, and only one small tick.
 He has to have eye antibiotic ointment twice a day, an antibiotic twice a day, and nose drops twice a day.  He was de-wormed and is feeling much better. His FIV (feline aids) test was negative, but just incase, we have to keep him quarantined from the other cats for a month!  I don't know how I will be able to do it.  He was already following me everywhere and loves to be held constantly.  I used to work for a vet, but can't remember everything.  If anyone knows about cats and can help me, please do.  I don't want to keep him isolated for so long.  He's already been all over the house.  Pics coming.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

We think he may be a Maine Coon.  With the long tufts coming out of his ears, his 9 inch long tail, and huge feet, it's a possibility.  Maine Coons grow to an incredible size.  Does anyone here have one??


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out those hairy ears!  I told Joe, that's how they recognized each other.  "There's my Dad!"[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

Naptime!  Soooo happy!!


----------



## ajohn (Jun 24, 2009)

Alls I know is if he grows into those two radar dishes on the sides of his head ,he's gonna be HUGE.Be chasing dogs[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

Between Leo, the other two cats and everything else going on, I have to admit bottles are pretty far from my mind right now.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

Sometimes, when you think your heart is too tired, someone or something comes along and just melts it.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like he has a little Persian in him. They can be bather without blood lose and are dosile critters. 

 We still have several cats that I brought home. People leave them in places where they have 0 hope of surviving. I have never been a cat person but I won't mistreat them and these around here don't know they are cats and they are mine.

 What are the antibiotics for and nose drops for?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think he is Persian because his face is so pointy.  It's not flat at all.  He has an eye and upper respiratory infection (green eye stuff, sneezing).  His immune system was really suppressed.  He can't even get his vaccinations yet.


----------



## woody (Jun 24, 2009)

He's got the face of a bobcat.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

His markings are typical tabby (with the M on the forehead), but they are just gorgeous.  I can't wait till he fattens up a bit and can really strut his stuff.  He already knows he's the cutest kitten in town, though.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> He's got the face of a bobcat.


 
 He sure does, Wood.  A couple of times I thought to myself, is this really a cat?  He looks so much like a bobcat, sometimes a fox even.  His tail is ginormously long, though.  Maybe he's part wildcat?


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 24, 2009)

He has Joes eyes thats for sure[8D] -----Take care-----Fred.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

This picture is real.  This is what we're looking at if he turns out to be a Maine Coon.  I've had scrawny, weak cats, that grew to be big, so I'm not factoring that in for Leo.  No matter what, he'll be a big, tough guy.  He does seem to like his rainbow blanket a lot, so who knows?[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2009)

I thought Persian because of the long hair in his ears and his coat looks pretty thick. A Manx is the only other cat that I can think of with long hair in it's ears. He doesn't look like a Manx.

 Make sure he gets plenty of quite time and keep him away from other cats for at least 10 days after you think he is well. Those upper respiratory infections are very hard on cats and can kill them pretty quickly if not taken care of. We have two inside and one half time inside cat. They pass it around and that makes it twice as hard to get rid of. Inside cat are a little more prone to getting it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 24, 2009)

>


 
 Interesting picture, Laur![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 24, 2009)

Maine Coon


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 24, 2009)

Maine Coon's lunch


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 24, 2009)

Laur----i have cage you can use to keep Leo away from the others--its a pet carrier loads of room in it-------Let me know and i will get it to you[8|][8|].  Fred.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Fred!  We are keeping him in a separate area of the house.  I guess whatever he could have could be airborne, so he needs to stay in a different room.  I appreciate it, though.  
 Kate, I laughed out loud.  I never even though of that!  I did not give birth to him, though I love him just as much[8|][]  I was trying to snap a picture of him when he first got here, and he was wriggling all over the place.  I just posted it so you could see hair in his ears![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations, Laur!! [] I'm sure he's gonna be a happy, healthy kitty living with you guys! Keeping him in a seperate room for a couple weeks should do the trick.. that's what I did with the kitten I brought in last fall.. but remember to wash your hands before petting the other kitties..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

Dam when I first saw this post I thought humm some one had a baby.Then when I saw it was you ,I'm like holy shi!@#$%t Joe is one fast bottle digger!!! [] Cute cat.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Maine Coon's lunch


 

 Maine coons lunch.....lunch. [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 24, 2009)

LOL[]


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2009)

That is a cool-looking kitty. I'm not sure what, but he definitely has something exotic mixed in with a regular housecat. I'm glad he found a good home and is getting the care that he needs. Judging from the size of his ears and paws, Leo is going to be a big boy.  ~Jim


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Sometimes, when you think your heart is too tired, someone or something comes along and just melts it.Â


 





 Puss N Boots~~!!!!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jun 24, 2009)

Heres one we rescued from th SPCA....Notice the "M" on thier forheads....even Leo the lion there had one on its forehead. But I think LEO there is fullbreed as ours are Maine coon mutts. I was told that the "M" was a common trait among Maine coon.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2009)

Now that is one big pot load of rabbit stew. [] They taste like chicken ya know.


*LOOK its Ranold McDonald!!!!!*

 That is a little cutey too John.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a cat with a big M on his forehead once.I named him Mouse.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jun 24, 2009)

Ours is a female....her name is....ugggggg Daisey...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

My dad has a maine coon...
  This is BIG MOE.  We have weird names for animals huh?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like a redneck cat Lobe []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Maine Coon


 

 Maine Coontin?[]


----------



## glass man (Jun 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                                            LOBES THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE MY OLE CAT TOM! TELL HIM I AM SORRY ABOUT WHATEVER I DID IN 1970! I AM GLAD HE HAS FOUND A GOOD HOME!     LAUR:THAT IS A GREAT LOOKING CAT! MAY HAVE TO KEEP HIM IN A ROOM BY HISELF IF HE IS PART BOB CAT!   I PAINTED FOR A LADY THAT HAD A CAT THAT WEIGHED 35 LBS. ACORDDING TO HER. IT WAS FLUFFY AND HUGE. THE LADY TOLD ME WHAT EVER I DID DO NOT PET THE CAT!!!! DANG! THE LADY LEFT FOR A BIT. I WAS UP A SIX FOOT LADDER AND WAS COMING DOWN  AND AT THE BOTTOM WAITING FOR ME WAS THE CAT TWITCING ITS TALE LIKE THEY DO WHEN THEY IS AGITATED OR FIXING TO BOUNCE!  I CLIMBED BACK UP THE LADDER HOPING CAT-JO WOULD NOT FOLLOW! FINALLY IT WENT AWAY!WHEW!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2009)

See thats what im talking about,Tom is a normal name for a cat. Not MOE  hahahah


----------



## towhead (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool cat!  If it is part wild....it's probably not along the lines of a lynx or bobcat, as they typically have short tails 3"-7"  [8|]

 Is that Coon cat a domestic cat???????  Holy Cow!!

 -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Jun 25, 2009)

oh congrats!
 I love babes.
 looks like one we have, part wild.
 i'll have to get back to you on the name.

 kate,
 your cat is beautiful also!
 that's the biggest maine coon cat i've ever seen.
 i love them.
 they are so sweet.

 it is so wonderful how things just come into your life and make you happy!
 we learn so much from our pets.
 mine is always curled up with me.
 cries like a baby when i first leave.
 won't even go out to go the bathroom when i return for hours.
 unconditional love!
 be well red and have have fun too joe,
 you make very good parents []
 star


----------



## Stardust (Jun 25, 2009)

looks like a cross between a bengal and a long haired cat. ours looks like this cutie and won't stop growing. the shelter said it was a tabby. it also flys across the room to land on you or get to a doorway overhang now. nearly fried it's self chewing wires. chewed right threw the computer wires and firied it. it should have been named lucky. you can pay to have them tested to find out what's their gene pool.

 she's a cutie!





 photo by:
http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Cats/One.htm


----------



## Stardust (Jun 25, 2009)

balt,
 what an adorable kitty.
 i never knew that the "m" meant maine coon. []

 rick,
 what a pretty kitty your dad has.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your very nice and funny replies.  His tail is the thing that makes me think he's not wild, as Julie said too.  Who knows?  Maine Coons are a domesticated breed.  He's looking much better and loves kitten milk.  He is the most loving kitten.  I feel so blessed to have him.  He's so caring and sweet.  I could go on about Leo all day.  You know how Moms are lol. 
 I think Virgil and Moe are fine cat names.  We have a deer named Tabitha that comes around, as well as a groundhog named Marissa.  She has two sons that she carries in her mouth.  Their names are Tod and Art.  Yeah, we're crazy, I know.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad your cat is okay Star.  You have to be so careful with them.  It's like having a toddler.  Sort of.  The M is a typical marking that every tabby has on their forehead.  It's not for Maine Coons exclusively.  If I had the money, I'd get my cat tested.  The vet said he looked Oriental, but she was more concerned with checking him out than his breed.  I guess only time will tell.  
 Leo slept all the way home from the vet the other night.  I was telling Joe, he loves car rides, just like a baby.  You know how you put them in the car seat and drive around to get them to sleep?


----------



## glass man (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW LAUR THAT BROUGHT BACK OLD MEMORIES OF MY OLDEST DAUGHTER GOING TO SLEEP ON A CAR RIDE! IN FACT SHE SLEPT ON THE WAY FROM THE HOSPITAL WHEN WE GOT TO TAKE HER HOME!     GO LEO GO! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2009)

What a good Dad.  I know my mom used to do that with me.  I had colic.  Leo burps and has gas after he eats lol.  Good thing we don't have to use diapers.[]


----------



## towhead (Jun 25, 2009)

I name my wild animals too....a few deer:  Bennett (had a cow-lick on top of her head), Lady (was darker than the others and would run up to the truck when I got home and follow me to the garage to get corn in the winter), Clipton Clowers (was the biggest) and Moose (huge body with funky smaller antlers).  A couple rabbits that like to sit under my truck and chew on rocks:  Pete and Bundy (and they are probably girls)!    ....no, _I_ don't think I'm crazy.... []

 -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a video of Leo
http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj30/Cherokee-itis/?action=view&current=Leo1.flv


----------



## woody (Jun 25, 2009)

Your video is too dark to see, Laur.
 Except right towards the end when Joe is playing with Leo.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know how to brighten it.  Thanks for letting me know, though.  I could see it on my computer, but it was dark.  Oh well.


----------



## glass man (Jun 25, 2009)

AT OUR OLD HIGHSCHOOL WE HAD A LION STATUE UP HIGH AT THE ENTRANCH OF THE SCHOOL. HIS NAME WAS LEO. THE SCHOOL WENT BACK TO THE EARLY 1900S. THE THING TO DO EACH YEAR WAS FOR SENIOR STUDENTS TO SLIP INTO THE SCHOOL LATE AT AT NIGHT AND POUR A BUCKET OF PAINT ON OLE LEO FROM THE WINDOW ABOVE HIM. THIS WAS DONE FOR YEARS! OLD LEO HAD SO MANY COATS OF PAINT ON HIM NOBODY KNEW WHAT HE ORIGINALLY LOOKED LIKE. WHEN THE NEW SCHOOL WAS BUILT LEO WAS TAKEN DOWN AND MOVED TO THE NEW SCHOOL.HAVING A LION DIDN'T MAKE MUCH SENSE AS WE WERE THE BULLDOGS! COURSE ALABAMA BEING CALLED THE "CRIMSON TIDE" DON'T MAKE SENSE EITHER OR AUBURN BEING THE TIGERS WITH AN EAGLE FOR A MASCOT! WELL THATS IT! LIKE THE PINK FLOYD SONG "THOUGHT I HAD SOMETHING MORE TO SAY".[:-] JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG - I'm ready to adopt him if he likes riding in cars! I used to have an orange longhair tabby named Caesar that loved riding in cars from the time I picked him out at 6 weeks old and drove him home. He sat on my shoulder the whole way. He always loved the car and preferred to sit on my lap while I was driving and look out the driver side window. He was the coolest cat if ever had. Used to jump into my arms from the floor and would never dig his claws in unless you didn't catch him. 
 I love his long ears! 

 Star - that's not my cat - I googled the picture (funny Laur googled the same picture and I didn't notice until later)- reminds me of a cross between 2 of my cats that I used to own though - in extra large. []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2009)

Here we go, Leo's first thunderstorm.  [&o]  If only he didn't have to stay in his room!  I don't want to give him a reason to be afraid, so I won't baby him too much.  I'm sure he's been in thunderstorms before, only outside.  Poor thing!
 Joe was driving last night and saw a massive bear cross the street and hop the guardrail right wear he found Leo.  Lions, Tigers and Bears!  Oh my!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Â  Lions, Tigers,house cats and Bears!Â  Oh my!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2009)

I meant he is a lion or tiger.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2009)

My grand mom used to do that to me also.I guess we all have been around the block a few times []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I have a form of photoshop, it says Adobe Starter.  Not sure if it's the whole program.  Anyway, I've been playing around with the editing part of the Kodak Easyshare.  This picture was only cropped, but I think it came out really well.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks more like a bat with those ears. Gonna be a big boy when he grows into them.


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2009)

hey laur and joe, i too would have had to save that kitty, its so nice to see people who care about other things besides them  selves poor little baby!  mike


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Mike.  Leo has a good home now and we're happy to have him.  I can't wait until his quarantine is over!  I think it's worse for me than it is for him!  
 Here is a picture from the other day.  I said in my first post that he was 2.45 lbs.  Looking at his vet receipt, I see that it was actually 2.14.  Anyway, I decided to weigh him.  He was very good about the scale the first few times, but didn't feel like posing []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2009)

AWESOME PIC!!! I LOVE IT!!!![][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Charlie.
 Leo had his checkup yesterday.  He weighed in at 4.2 lbs.  The Dr. couldn't believe he had gained two pounds in just ten days!  They were all impressed with how healthy and handsome he is.  He is finally out of quarantine and it literally bouncing off the walls playing and checking everything out around _his_ house.  The other two cats are not too sure about him.  He finally zonked out on my bed last night, too tired to do anything but open one eye lol.  They think he is at least part Maine Coon.  I'll post some pics later.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2009)

Leo hamming it up for the camera next to his big brother


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2009)

This is our other cat.  I think she's sitting by the clock to remind me it's time to give her some attention!  I do try to give them all equal attention.  I don't want her to feel like she was kicked out of the nest.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2009)

Snickers reminds me of my Bobbisox.  They look like they have a similar nose shape.  I love torties!  I always wanted one. 
 Those eyes on Daisy are wild!  A little Exorcist like.  Love the big M on her forehead!  My cat Bobbi doesn't have a necklace, just a pouch from having kittens lol.  People make fun of her and I get angry!  
 Leo is a wild man for sure.  I wish he could hunt bear, not dear.  There are so many bear here it is ridiculous.  I won't go outside by myself unless I'm right near the door or going to the car.  Can't take a walk up the street either.  I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2009)

This needs to be brightened, but here is Leo studying my books.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2009)

This one is too dark as well.  I don't feel up to working on it today.  Kind of under the weather.  I think maybe he just wanted to get his picture taken beside that fabulous clutch! LOL


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2009)

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj30/Cherokee-itis/?action=view&current=Leobasketmovie.flv

 Here is a recent video of Leo that I was finally able to upload today.  I couldn't resist, he's so adorable!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like a motor boat---he only gets to sleep 7hr.a day-leave him be.[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL and nine hours a night!


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW LAUR! SOUNDED LIKE HE WAS TALKING BACK TO YOU!  MAN HE IS ONE HAPPY KITTY! MY GOOD OLE CAT NAMED TOM THAT CAME IN MY YARD 40 YEARS AGO AND I CANN'T REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM AFTER 1970 OR SO [[:-] STRANGE DAYS INDEED!] USED TO SOUND JUST LIKE HE WAS SAYING "LET ME OUT,LET ME OUT" WHEN HE WANTED TO GO OUTSIDE!  MAN I LOVED OLE TOM! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, Leo doesn't meow that much.  He makes "baby" noises.  I think some cats can learn to talk.  No, I'm not crazy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU2EtLHVoiI


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> Yeah, Leo doesn't meow that much.  He makes "baby" noises.  I think some cats can learn to talk.  No, I'm not crazy!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU2EtLHVoiI


 


 Maybe they _can_ learn to talk....Here's 'cat school' in session when we were considering a kitten awhile back....They're learning the basics,...sharing,...etc.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2009)

It's official.  My little kitten is now a teenager.  I'll have to call the vet first thing Monday morning and see when he can be neutered lol.  Video in next post.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiFxsTRvjL8 

 Says the video is still "processing and the quality may improve when it's finished".


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2009)

First its garbage-----then BOTTLES[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor thing, he has already been closed off from a few rooms because of his bottle curiosity.  I currently have a bunch of bottles wraped up and stored away until I can find a new place to display them. Called the vet this morning.  One vet is 152+ to have him neutered and the other is 55.  I was panicking a little when I heard the first number!  That cat gets the royal treatment while I am still saving up for the dentist lol.  He's worth it, though.  Good thing he's not a girl, spaying costs even more!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 4, 2009)

Tired guys after work.  My friend call Leo's ear hair his "ear feathers" lol


----------

